# Hacker crea torre celular para interceptar llamadas



## capitanp (Ago 1, 2010)

*Hacker crea torre celular para interceptar llamadas con USD$1.500*​ 




 


_Si hace 3 días les mostrábamos el software lanzado en Black Hat 2010, que en conjunto con un computador y una radio programable de USD$1.000 servía para interceptar llamadas, eso era juego de niños. Un hacker creó una antena casera para interceptar llamadas directamente. _
_Este personaje, llamado Chris Paget, investigador de seguridad y ‘hacker’ en sus tiempos libres creó una especie de estación para celulares, o al menos eso les hace creer a los móviles que logra interceptar para escucha, logra engañar incluso a llamadas encriptadas de forma que el móvil no las encripte. _

_El equipo es de bajo costo considerando que las antenas utilizadas por agencias de inteligencia y de seguridad pública llamadas IMSI Catchers por lo bajo cuestan varios cientos de miles de dólares, cercanas incluso al millón. Si a esto le agregamos que los USD$1.500 incluyen el notebook que utiliza, estamos frente a una solución totalmente accesible para una persona común. _

_El dispositivo de Paget captura las llamadas 2G GSM las cuales son vulnerables a esta intercepción. Uno de los objetivos de él era justamente llamar la atención de lo inseguro de GSM versus 3G. Por otro lado comenta que “al costar USD$1.500 el precio está sólo un poco sobre el rango en el cual una persona común puede comprar y comenzar a escuchar a sus vecinos”. El sueño de cualquier depravado. _

_El dispositivo podría ser usado fácilmente por espías corporativos, criminales o investigadores privados para interceptar llamados de sus objetivos. _

_El sistema consta de dos antenas direccionales de radiofrecuencia (como pueden apreciar en la imagen) de casi 1 metro de longitud, un notebook y software libre. Las antenas emitían apenas 25 miliwatts de potencia, “cien veces menos que un móvil” aseguró. _

_Finalmente aconsejó a aquellos que quieran proteger su privacidad cambiar la llamada a modo 3G si es posible, aunque para evitar eso hay un truco, enviar sonido para bloquear la señal 3G, de ese modo el móvil deberá volver a 2G y el sistema podrá hacer su magia. _

_La próxima vez que hablen por celular recuerden que alguien puede estar escuchándolos._

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/07/intercepting-cell-phone-calls


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2010)

y para que lo haria ????
para que se molesto el tipo ese en inventar todo eso ??
lo va a vender ??
supongo que es ilegal.

la unica conclusion a la que llego es que a ese tipo le pagaron para que parezca que la comunicacion movil es vulnerable ......y que hay que pasar a 3G (no tengo ni idea que es 2 g no 3 g ).

ademas, para saber de ese tema tenes que estar DENTRO  de el asunto.

en fin, es como lso virus de computacion, ... ¿ quien lso hace??
o el continuo avance (inutil) de windows 20 superplus.
cuando yo estaba con win XP o antes con win 95 o no recuerdo cual feliz.

ellos mismos presionan para cambiar las tecnologias, pero son los mismos que fabrican.
el 99% de los usuarios usan el celular para hablar:
"querida, ya voy a casa"
"che loco , como anda todo ??

si necesitasen harian un formato por soft de enviar voz con alguna codificacion especial y listo ...........la verdad........no comprendo para que ese tipo se dedico tanto tiempo para hacer eso.
amen de como ya dije : el tipo ese debe estar "reembebido" en el tema , o sea que usa el baño y la maquinita de cafe de la empresa .

dentro de poco vas a necesitar una PC de 8G de ram y procesador de fibra optica para mandar un mail.
y no vas a poder sacar la lombriz en el baño para mear por miedo a que te la esten espiando para colgarla en youtube....................
que mundo loco de miercoles....................


----------



## sony (Ago 2, 2010)

pues lo que pasa que la empresas que tienen las tecnologias  nuevas  patrosinan a estos hacker para demostrar que los sistemas existentes son  bulnerables y asi forsan un poco para  que las compañias adquieran  tecnologias mas seguras.
eso mismo paso, con los sistemas satelitales en estados unidos cuando  hacker rompian los codigos de las targetas intelgentes se asian publicos  los codigos y asi cualquiera podia programar su targeta sin que tubiera  que pagar una renta,avia gente que iso mucho dinero vendiendo  los  programadores y programas para este tipo de tarjetas,
lo unico que le quedo ala empresa como dictv de estado unidos y dish fue  cambiar sus tarjetas con tecnologia mas nueva y los programas los asian  ya despues los hacker que abrian las mismas es decir alos hacker en ves  de meterlos ala carcel los compraban ofreciendoles millones de dolares  para que se fueran a trabajar con ellos,
realmente no creo que esos hacker los mueba el tener que demostrar nada  simple mente el dinero.
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 2, 2010)

Despues de leer el metodo para hackear la encriptacion WEP uno piensa como es que este tipo no esta en una multinacional cobrando un paston, por ahi existen celebritos que el comun de los mortales (yo mismo) alucinamos con sus trabajos y el nivel de conocimientos que tienen.

Otra cosa es el tema de hackeo de consolas o del windows, claramente y sin ningun tipo de duda es marketing hipocrita.

Windows:
Cualquier chaval con 15 horas de programacion basica es capas de proteger su programa mas o menos de forma fiable.

Ps1,ps2,ps,wii, xbox...
Que no me vendan la moto, utilizan chip custom si todo el proceso se realiza dentro del chip es IMPOSIBLE piratearlo excepto si la empresa le interesa para vender mas consolas y videojuegos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 3, 2010)

el sistema es asi, todas las empresas grandes como microsoft es el ejemplo, las grandes empresas de antivirus pagan a los hackers para la creacion de virus y softwares de espionajes, pues asi nos forzaran a comprar sus productos, diciendo que ellos descubrieron la forma de evitar eso y asi, todo es una manipulacion de las grandes corporaciones.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Ago 4, 2010)

Como decia el poeta......


Que el mundo fue y será una porquería, ya lo sé. En el quinientos seis y en el dos mil, también. Que siempre ha habido chorros, maquiavelos y estafaos, contentos y amargaos, barones y dublés. Pero que el siglo veinte es un despliegue de maldá insolente, ya no hay quien lo niegue. Vivimos revolcaos en un merengue y en el mismo lodo todos manoseados. .......


----------



## edix/09 (Ago 5, 2010)

sinceramente un genio el que lo invento...

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Ago 5, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:
			
		

> el sistema es asi, todas las empresas grandes como microsoft es el  ejemplo, las grandes empresas de antivirus pagan a los hackers para la  creacion de virus y softwares de espionajes, pues asi nos forzaran a  comprar sus productos, diciendo que ellos descubrieron la forma de  evitar eso y asi, todo es una manipulacion de las grandes corporaciones.


Entonces... ¿por que no hay virus en Linux?... ¿porque no tienen cómo pagarle a los hakers?



			
				Tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Despues de leer el metodo para hackear la encriptacion WEP uno piensa  como es que este tipo no esta en una multinacional cobrando un paston,  por ahi existen celebritos que el comun de los mortales (yo mismo)  alucinamos con sus trabajos y el nivel de conocimientos que tienen.
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de hackeo de consolas o del windows, claramente y sin ningun tipo de duda es marketing hipocrita.
> 
> ...


No entiendo que querés decir... Primero, yo no tengo 15 hs para aprender programación, aunque se de mucho, si quiero protejer información, comprimo algo, o le pongo contraseña a un word. Si fuera un empresario con información confidencial, me compraría una nootebook y le reviento la plaquita wifi. a no ser que me roben la nootebook, no hay forma de que me saquen algo.
En si no entiendo que a que queres llegar...
En cuanto a las consolas... es algo más practico... comprate una original y ponele juegos truchos... yo personalemente no tengo ningúna consola moderna, pero escuché de casos en los que no andaban juegos truchos... si estoy equivocado avisen!!

Quiero agregar, que hay que ver con mas información el tema, tal vez todas sus dudas tienen respuestas, y el flaco lo hiso solo para "encontrar" un defecto forzado... no tiene intensiones de venderlo ni nada, tan solo busco algo que falle.
Conozco el caso de una nota periodistica de internet, donde el periodista exponía que un grupo de una universidad te podía ver las contraseñas que quedaban en la ram conjelandolas a -10ºC...
La nota era corta y no decía mucho, simplemente decía algo de: "congelando la memoria ram a -10ºC la información puede mantenerse hasta 15 minutos luego de cortar la corriente"
Luego en los comentarios, un usuario decía que eso no era nada extraño, ya que trabajaba reparando computadoras y descubrió que las memorias ram mantienen la información cerca de 5 minutos luego de cortar la energía. El usuario comentaba que increiblemente era así y no se borra instantaneamente...

Es verdad todo lo que dicen sobre los hackers, pero habría que ver otras notas periodisticas o encontrar un poco mas de información para por lo menos, entender lo que quería el tipo... (aunque por atras las empresas busquen otra cosa)


----------



## davhid16 (Ago 22, 2010)

oigan el sofware qe utilizo alguien sabe si se puede conseguir me imagino qe es ilegal pero qisiera saber si se puede consegui por internet para fines educativos XD....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 25, 2010)

davhid16 dijo:


> oigan el sofware qe utilizo alguien sabe si se puede conseguir me imagino qe es ilegal pero qisiera saber si se puede consegui por internet para fines educativos XD....



jajajajajaja para mi que deseas espiar a una de tus vecinas, kiza lo encuentres con google


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 26, 2010)

las empresas de antivirus pagan a windows para que sigan habiendo aujeros
sino como es bill gates tan rico? acaso alguien compró windows legal? 

ahora en serio, no es de extrañar que esto pueda suceder. todos los sistemas tienen defectos
hasta linux tienen algún agujerito por ahí, pero la gente se encarga de taparlo, a microsoft le da igual que su producto sea una KK
mejor, así pueden vender parches y actualizaciones



> Luego en los comentarios, un usuario decía que eso no era nada extraño, ya que trabajaba reparando computadoras y descubrió que las memorias ram mantienen la información cerca de 5 minutos luego de cortar la energía. El usuario comentaba que increiblemente era así y no se borra instantaneamente...



no sera que la mother y la fuente llevan condensadores?


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 26, 2010)

Parece interesante, del punto de vista electrónico y sería bueno experimentar acerca de ese tema. Por otra parte estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría de ustedes, esto también puede deberse a que se han inventado un nuevo aparatico  que evite lo comentado anteriormente y primero asustan un poco a la comunidad pidiéndole a alguien que haga un trabajo así y ellos después te sacan el dinero por la fobia que causa en la mayoría de las personas el saber que les interceptan las llamadas… Creo que por ahí anda la cuestión. Pero repito, no deja de ser interesante del punto de vista de la electrónica…..


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 26, 2010)

la verdad todo es un negocio, como las empresas de antivirus, que pagan a hackers para diseñar y fabricar virus que luego de unos dias ellos supuestamente lo detectan y que su producto tiene la forma de eliminar el virus, comprelo, jajajajaja es un negocio de los grandes empresarios, bill gates esta cagado en dinero, y eso que se piratea su windows como pan caliente, tambien es la misma cosa, supuestamente el windows 7 es mas seguro que todos, y luego encuentran la falla y te venden el proximo windows.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 26, 2010)

y mejor no hablar del windows vista...
para mi es una versión prematura de windows 7, como un embrión que no ha acabado de formarse...
pasaron muchos años sin sacar nada desde XP

por otra parte: ¿nadie se ha planteado que esa antena sea una farsa? tal vez es sólo un montaje para que la gente se asuste y comienze a usar 3G


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 26, 2010)

ahora que lo dices señor osciloscopio podria ser verdad, todo un montege para vender


----------



## LM380 (Ago 27, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> la verdad todo es un negocio, como las empresas de antivirus, que pagan a hackers para diseñar y fabricar virus que luego de unos dias ellos supuestamente lo detectan y que su producto tiene la forma de eliminar el virus, comprelo


No creo que las empresas que diseñan softwares de seguridad necesiten hacer eso. Con la cantidad de nuevos crackers-programadores-estafadores independientes que surgen día a día creando infinidad de malwares, los antivirus están en más aprietos que nunca. Es tal la presión, que ahora a los software de seguridad sólo les importa detectar algo, cualquier cosa; con tal que los clientes se sientan seguros y no se les escapen, aún arriegándose a destruir Windows o softwares no dañinos.

Existen otro tipo de organizaciones que sí crean Falsos Antivirus. Son programas que simulan ser antivirus/antispywares, informan la existencia de una gran cantidad de problemas que realmente no existen y para arreglarlos piden $$$$$. No les hace falta crear una amenaza para repararla, ya que el mismo software es un problema.



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> y mejor no hablar del windows vista...
> para mi es una versión prematura de windows 7, como un embrión que no ha acabado de formarse...
> pasaron muchos años sin sacar nada desde XP


Cuando salió Vista, creo que el 2007 le hice caso a los expertos, no lo instalé definitivamente.
En cuanto fue lanzado el SP1 y SP2 que solucionaron muchos problemas del sistema, miré las opiniones y en general seguían siendo de desaprobación. Decidí instalar hace unos meses W. Vista y hasta hoy noto que no funciona igual que cuando fue lanzado al mercado; no me ha decepcionado en las tareas habituales y en todo el tiempo que lo utilizé, me convencí que muchas de las objeciones a Vista no tienen validez hoy en día.
Así que; como W7 no tiene muchas diferencias, en las herramientas que preciso, respecto a su antecesor prefiero no comprarlo.

De todos modos, no sé si se busca algún beneficio con estas cosas de buscar vulnerabilidades en los sistemas de comunicación pero creo que es mejor conocer esto de antemano. Aunque no sería de extrañar que algunos empresarios, en nombre de la alta seguridad y privacidad que no necesariamente sea imprescindible para todos, propongan dejar en funcionamiento sólo los servicios 3G tal que los teléfonos que no operen con esa tecnología no sirvan para nada.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 27, 2010)




----------

